# Planex Extention



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

We have found that this sander is a very nice unit, some differences to others but from what I hear from others it is a good pick,

has anyone tried the extension for sanding ceilings..... can we get some comments


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

It works like its intended to. Hook it up and sand away Joe. I've done a couple 11' garages with ease.:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

Finally broke down and purchased one last week. Will be using it for the first in a couple days. Bought the extension and pad kit also.


----------

